# IF you have problems with the Nvidia Geforce 6200 AGP!

## ChojinDSL

In case you have the AGP version of the Nvidia GeForce 6200 and you cant get it to work, stop wasting your time. The newest Nvidia Driver 7167 does NOT support the AGP version of these cards.  :Sad: 

You can check if you have a unsupported card by doing a "lspci -v" as root at the console.

```
VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0221
```

If it says "Unknown device 0221" then thats the one.

If you have such a card and you have it working, please share!  :Very Happy: 

By the way, does anybody know how soon one could expect an updated driver from nvidia? when was the 7167 driver released?

----------

## ChojinDSL

By the way. Does anyone know how to get a decent picture out of the Geforce 6200 AGP using the xorg vesa or framebuffer driver? All I can get is 60hz refresh rate, and that gives me a headache really fast.

----------

## irusun

 *ChojinDSL wrote:*   

> The newest Nvidia Driver 7167 does NOT support the AGP version of these cards. :( 

 

I think the 7174 (which was released end of March) has been out for a while now - I assume the 7174 is newer.  In any case, it still does NOT support the AGP version of these cards... as far as I can tell.

I have a vga only lcd screen - no dvi.  I'm have the same dim display problem as noted here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-333757-highlight-geforce+6200.html

This is my first recent generation nVidia card, and I had thought nVidia support for Linux was much better then this.  I didn't realize nVidia released cards with no Linux support.  That really sucks.

If anyone has gotten it working, please post.

----------

## amigabill

Nuts. Someone just pointed me to this thread, I was about to order an AGP 6200 card. :/ 

Does the driver support AGP 6600 cards? I'm not looking high-end performance, just for a card with good HDTV output. 

While I do have plans to buy a motherboard with PCI-Express, it's for another project requiring a specific southbridge device and the only motherboards I can find to date with that are MicroATX or Shuttle barebones and I want a full ATX for my MythTV box, and don't want to have to buy yet another motherboard plus probably a CPU to go with (All I have are AthlonXP chips) . I'm already on my third motherboard for my MythTV box already... I'm so tired of having to rebuy different versions of the same hardware over and over again just to get a working Linux driver. :/

----------

## carmen

6200AGP works if you use the DVI port. hopefully they release a new version of their driver with the bugfix for the dim VGA port..

----------

## ChojinDSL

 *amigabill wrote:*   

> Nuts. Someone just pointed me to this thread, I was about to order an AGP 6200 card. :/ 
> 
> Does the driver support AGP 6600 cards? I'm not looking high-end performance, just for a card with good HDTV output. 
> 
> 

 

I have a AGP 6600GT  and it runs perfectly under gentoo using nvidia's driver, and runs doom3 beautifully.

----------

## spanommers

 *carmen wrote:*   

> 6200AGP works if you use the DVI port. hopefully they release a new version of their driver with the bugfix for the dim VGA port..

 

I'm wondering where you heard this or if anyone can confirm it. I want to get a 6200 (with NV44a), and really don't mind having to put up with some limitations, as long as I can watch smooth video on my DVI screen. The card would fust unused in Linux but give just enough juice to play some games under Windows. Also, if anyone knows of the video performance with vesa, I'd be interested in hearing.

----------

## irusun

The new nvidia 7664 driver fixes the vga port problem on the agp version of the nvidia GF6200 (at least the one I have, which is a leadtek a6200 with heatsink (no fan)).  Yeah!

It seems to work fine now.  Text is reasonably sharp, no blurring, and glxgears and tuxracer work smoothly.

----------

## thurisaz

Hi guys, I have the same problem! 

I'm bought a GeForce 6200 yesterday, using Kernel 2.6.13 and the newest nvidia-drivers 1.0.7676. But I still can not use the nvidia-drivers.

Right now I must use vesa-drivers and I can not watch any videos or tv with my linux-pc and this really sucks!  I'm using the dvi-port for my monitor.

```

000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0221 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc.: Unknown device 2145

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Expansion ROM at ca600000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

```

Are there any new hints? When will there be a new nvidia-driver? Should I exchange the 6200 with a 6600??

----------

## Tlaloc

Aren't there still unsettled problems with 2.6.13 and nvidia-kernel? I recall to have read something about that in the last days here on the forums, try with a stable 2.6.12 kerneland and a ~ nvidia-kernel.

Bye, Valentin.

----------

## thurisaz

 *Tlaloc wrote:*   

> Aren't there still unsettled problems with 2.6.13 and nvidia-kernel? I recall to have read something about that in the last days here on the forums, try with a stable 2.6.12 kerneland and a ~ nvidia-kernel.
> 
> Bye, Valentin.

 

thanks, I'll try it...

----------

## thurisaz

no.... this didn't solve the problem. Actually the combination of the current nvidia- and the 2.6.13-kernel has worked with my old GeForce 4400. The only thing that has changed is my new GeForce 6200...

----------

## Qaztaz

I bought an asus 6200/TD/128M/A believing that it was supported (acording to the readmes at nvidias homepage). Anyway, well with the card in my machine the device id is not one of the supported (my card is a 022, that's why I'm asking in this thread).

Yet the nvidia 7676-driver boot's up X nicely, together with my 2 additional matrox millenium (no xinerama), but if I launch glxgears or glxinfo X dies, singal 11.

Has anyone got it working? Or is it still waste of time trying?

kernel: 2.6.12.4

Xorg: 6.8.0 (not -r1 or -r2, worth to upgrade?)

Edit, As the 7676 is masked, they'r probably is that for a reson, not working could be a reson...

Edit2, I tried to comment out the two screens using the matrox millenium II-cards, and guess what:

glxgears 

8467 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1693.400 FPS

9043 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1808.600 FPS

9049 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1809.800 FPS

Is the nvidia driver unable to coexist whit the xorg mga-driver or can it be helped, or is it a bug in the 7676-driver?

----------

## thurisaz

maybe we should create bug-reports for the nvidia-support guys... I'm still using the vesa-driver for my xorg   :Sad: 

----------

## thurisaz

no update 'till now.... my nvidia-drivers are just working with the old VGA-cables and not with a DVI-cable   :Confused: 

----------

## thurisaz

finally it seems so that Nvidia has fixed the problem...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

